# ingersoll-Rand problems



## paul36 (Apr 16, 2021)

I have a 3.3 hp Ingersoll-Rand compressor 
it starts perfect and run until cutout. the problem happen when the pressure drops
and it tries to start again it just starts to hum at that stage i remove the power.
i then have to bleed the tank and lower the pressure to close to zero . then plug it back in 
and its starts. also when the tank is full i can hear air escaping from the pressure switch 
area any idea why? thanks Paul


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

replace the unloader.
and the check valve from the compressor to the tank.


----------



## paul36 (Apr 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> replace the unloader.
> and the check valve from the compressor to the tank.


thanks will check


----------

